# Smaller is better



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

:lol: So, Marian, what you're saying is size DOES matter??? ound:

I don't have a lot of experience with male poodles (or male dogs in general since my pack consists of 4 girls!) but the male standard poodle that we fostered about 1 1/2 years ago (he had been neutered at around 6 months old) had a very tiny little "package"... One of the reasons I like my girls so much is that there aren't any "spare parts" I have to watch out for when we do our belly rub marathons, but with Dolce, there wasn't much there to bother me!  Hope this helps!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

LOL! 

Yes, thanks, that helps. I think Teddy's little puppy package is the perfect size for belly rubs.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Lucky for TEDDY!!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

When he's sleeping, all you have to do is lightly touch any part of him and he spreads his legs open for a belly rub without even waking up. LOL


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

In this case I would say smaller is better. 

I think Olie's is small - he was neutered shortly after he was born. Now when the red rocket appears, it's kind of long. There's certain ways the boys sit it just pokes its head out lol.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I remember reading something about long pendulous penis's.....I think it was a hormonal thing. I groom a couple that are ABNORMALLY big for the size of their bodies. But these dogs are also older and have other health issues going on. Normal healthy male dogs aren't dangling down to the floor.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

This is awkward, lol. 

Anyway, Tate has a huge.... Ahem. 

And the tip of it has always stuck out, and by always, I mean, for the almost year he has been with me, his lipstick is always out of his purse by a little bit. I asked the vet about it and he said that some boys are just like that. I'm not sure if I believe this 100%, but that confirms research I have done as well. 

While slightly disgusting (A hates it when I do it), I will sometimes pull his skin back over his ... Business. It doesn't bother him, and he doesn't care that I do it, so I guess it works. But seriously, my SMALL POODLE has the same size penis as my/our greyhound and A's evil problem child. It is odd. 

Oh, and he is fixed, by the way. Found him like that. I'm thinking they did it late, as he is a marker, as well as a humper. My aunt's poor doxie. He doesn't try and mount girls, though (he will occasionally go for TQ, but she puts him in his place)... He always goes for the boys though.... Dominance thing, I suppose.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I haven't seen Teddy's lipstick yet. Hopefully I won't faint or throw up when it happens.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I have all girls, but in the salon it usually goes like this; small poodles neutered earlier have small penises and small poodles neutered older have larger penises. Intact small poodles almost drag the floor. It is something all the groomers I work with have noticed. On the ones with small penises its rare to never that you will see his "lipstick". I think you're safe.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Hahahahhaha this made my day when I opened this.

Atticus isnt going to be neutered for another month or so, so I hope his uhm...thing, doesnt get large...would it make that much of a difference to get him neutered when hes 8 months rather than 6?


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

apoodleaday said:


> I have all girls, but in the salon it usually goes like this; small poodles neutered earlier have small penises and small poodles neutered older have larger penises. Intact small poodles almost drag the floor. It is something all the groomers I work with have noticed. On the ones with small penises its rare to never that you will see his "lipstick". I think you're safe.


Thanks - that's very reassuring.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Michelle said:


> Hahahahhaha this made my day when I opened this.
> 
> Atticus isnt going to be neutered for another month or so, so I hope his uhm...thing, doesnt get large...would it make that much of a difference to get him neutered when hes 8 months rather than 6?


The proper term is "package", Michelle, not "thing". I bet Atticus has a cute little puppy package.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Marian said:


> The proper term is "package", Michelle, not "thing". I bet Atticus has a cute little puppy package.


oops my bad, haha. 
Maybe itd be cute if you could actually see it....its burried in all that hair...haha


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I plan on neutering Vegas around 7ish months, so I hope his penis isn't too huge by then, lol. He only has lipstick when I get him out of his kennel or greet him, but he doesn't just have a lipstick, he'll have two bulges in the middle of the penis between his scrotum and the tip. That bulge that swells when they mate? Does anyone else males do this? Or is mine just REALLY happy to see me?


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Riley has an Extreamly small penis!! It is about the size of a small dogs. What is it they say about nice guys......?
He was neutered about 5-6 months old. I dont mind it, but we all "make fun of" him at work.  It actually is rather nice. I hate seeing testicles on dogs and a "big package".


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I plan on neutering Vegas around 7ish months, so I hope his penis isn't too huge by then, lol. He only has lipstick when I get him out of his kennel or greet him, but he doesn't just have a lipstick, he'll have two bulges in the middle of the penis between his scrotum and the tip. That bulge that swells when they mate? Does anyone else males do this? Or is mine just REALLY happy to see me?


Isn't this the most awkward thread ever?! 

Anyway, from my personal experience, the bulge happens occasionally. The greyhound is VERY noticeable because he is bigger, but it happens to the little guy, too. This is also the case with my mom's boy dogs. I guess they're just REALLLLLLLY happy you're there. lol


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Kaden is intact, but his "parts" are pretty smallish. he also doesn't mark in the house or hump things...just lucky I guess


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I haven't noticed any bulges, but like Atticus, Teddy has so much hair it would be hard to see anyway.


----------



## poodley (Apr 4, 2010)

I have a toy,and I have wondered about this for a while. My boy has been fixed since about four months and never any sexual behavior, but from then to now,(5yrs)he has his "special toy" and his penis hangs to the floor. I never had the nerve to bring this up to my vet.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Poodley, what do you mean by "special toy"?


----------



## poodley (Apr 4, 2010)

He has a black and white toy dog that he only uses for (not sure what to call it)sexual acting out I guess, he otherwise doesn't touch it.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Ah! "Humping" is what I call it. LOL


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

I neutered Mister around a year (13 months to be exact) and his manhood is bigger then most Spoos, or dogs in general. My groomer friends actually ommented on it. I dont notice it even though he is done in a short cut....i do believe neutering at a younger age will make it smaller and keep it smaller.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I guess for most people, it isn't something you'd notice until someone else brings it up. LOL


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

So if you get them neutered later in life are they more likely to have that extra baggage hanging down? Or is that just from dogs being overweight then losing weight?


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeah, it's the dogs who are neutered later in life (or intact). I'm assuming it has to do testosterone.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I plan on neutering Vegas around 7ish months, so I hope his penis isn't too huge by then, lol. He only has lipstick when I get him out of his kennel or greet him, but he doesn't just have a lipstick, he'll have two bulges in the middle of the penis between his scrotum and the tip. That bulge that swells when they mate? Does anyone else males do this? Or is mine just REALLY happy to see me?


LOL the "knot" is pretty normal. It's part of the penis, so when the dog gets an erection, that's part of it too. Whenever a dog shows off his lipstick, they'll have a knot back there as well, but it's not always very easy to see unless they're really excited. Some dogs have larger knots than others, so theirs may be more visible. Like Des for example. He has a short penis, so he doesn't show his lipstick very often at all, but does show a pretty distinct knot when he's excited. Other dogs, they have longer penises and will peek out at the slightest excitement. It just depends on the dog what you see and don't see.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

hahaha ew XD
thank god I have a girl ((a freshly spayed and tacted girl done at the beginning of March  ))


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I was wondering what the males of this forum might think of this conversation. Haha!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

lol this one isn't as bad as the thread that I think Roxy started XD
where the conversation ended up being about ice cubes on the testicles o.0


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Rofl!


----------

